# 28Rs-S Axle /shocks / Drum Brakes ~Question, Please Help~



## GHC123 (Dec 18, 2019)

Well no longer a question, I changed out my axles for 5200# rated ones which came with bigger brakes and needed a larger wheel size.

the short version is, holy crap I love it. It drives like a dream now.

Added: Lippert 87220 Correct Track Suspension Alignment Kit and

Dexter K71-652-00 Complete Tandem Kit

*5k 5.2k Dexter Trailer Axle - 5000 5200 lb Electric Brake 6 lug*

Aluminum Hi-Spec Series LW Trailer Wheel - 15" x 6" Rim - 6 on 5-1/2 - Black

4-Leaf Double-Eye Spring for 3,500-lb Trailer Axles - 25-1/8" Long



anyway took 3 weeks had to have the spring mounts moved on the axles at a shop, and was not expecting that, but they were off by an an inch and a half only thing that sucked, but was only $85 for a metal work shop to do for me. If I'd known and planed for it wouldn't of taken any time at all..actual labor was like 3-5 hours a day for 4 days learning and double checking as i went along.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

I was looking into upgrading my brakes as well for my 210RS. No answers here, so maybe an RV repair shop might know (at least that's my next step).


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you mean "springs" instead of shocks. It's not common to have shock absorbers on a trailer.

Going to a heavier axle could be advantageous I suppose. But, I would be concerned about increasing the spring capacity. Doing so will certainly add significant stiffness creating a lot more "bounce" for the trailer and everything in it.

Just my thought...


----------

